# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  VENTA E INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO Y FERRTIRIEGO (RIEGO TECNIFICADO)

## TECNIAGRO

venta de materiales e insumos necesarios para la sistematizacion de riego y sistemas de ferrtiriego así como el diseño ,instalación y puesta en marcha de proyectos para diferentes tipos de cultivos (maíz, quinua, papa, cebolla, frutales ,olivos etc..)  y diferentes tipos de sistemas goteos micro tubos chorros aspercion etc..    
TECNIAGRO BRINDA LOS SERVICIOS DE: Diseño de sistema de riego para agricultura y áreas verdes en general. Provisión de materiales y equipos. Servicio de Instalación de equipos y sistemas. Servicio de mantenimiento. Servicio de reparación. Capacitación en uso y mantenimiento.   Advec_Headphones_4b19abb0d33e8.jpgcinta-de-riego-por-goteo-15-metros-4139-MLA145887431_1328-O.jpg      informes *991437094/john202589@gmail.com
TECNIAGRO*   Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMA DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Instalación de riego tecnificado

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola John, talvez sepas de alguien que necesite lo siguiente: 
Producto : VALVULA CUADRADA PARA MANGAS.
Cantidad : 700
Color : amarillo.
Precio todo el lote : S/. 1800
Envio : Gratuíto a nivel nacional. 
Adjunto foto.

----------

